# Opening Case of acer aspire m1640



## thommo (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to access the case of the acer aspire m1640, was able to remove right hand side panel but need to remove left hand side panel to access RAM. Removed the screws that hold left hand panel but panel seems to be locked in place. Is there a hidden screw or is there a trick to removing the panel. Thanks


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I had the Acer Aspire M164*1*

Which i imagine isnt much different, i just un screwed the thumb screws then pulled the side cover off backwards, ie away straight towards you if you are looking at the thumb screws. Mine came of really easy, there may also be some warranty stickers holding it together, just peel these off and it should slide off.

Burrell


----------



## thommo (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes have tried that, removed thumb screws and stickers even tried levering the cover backwards, feels like there is something else holding it in place. Spoke to acer over the phone Tech Support but they did not want to tell how, just wanted me to take it to service centre. To far for me to travel. Never had a problem with previous computers must be another way for acer to make money.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

The only thing i can think of is look along the bottom of the case, look for some kind of latch that will release the side panel.

Look around the net and see if anyone else has figured how to do it.

Burrell


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I read the manual for the case, all it says is to remove the chassis screws and slide off side panel, 

If you are still having trouble, you might want to take some pictures and post them on here....just to get an idea on how to take it off


----------



## thommo (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Burrell and shotgn, have removed the screws holding the side panel to the chassis but side panel will not slide / move. Right side came off easy so I think they have made it difficult to access the left side so you won't access the main board so you cannot replace ram yourself. I have removed every screw I can see and no movement even tried leaving it but won't budge. Acer will not help over phone, may have to get the angle grinder out.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

thommo said:


> may have to get the angle grinder out.


Sounds good to me :grin:

Burrell


----------

